# Excel having (too much!) fun in the round pen



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Anyone?


----------



## Sarahandlola (Dec 16, 2010)

Aww he is so cute =D


----------



## trIplEcrOwngIrl (May 13, 2009)

thats awsome! He is georgeous btw! That was so cute when he like half rolled and then changed his mind


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

trIplEcrOwngIrl said:


> thats awsome! He is georgeous btw! That was so cute when he like half rolled and then changed his mind


 Lol, he didn't change his mind....I flicked the whip at him to keep him going. The lungeing was originally an actual lungeing session, until I found that would be impossible and just let him have his fun :lol:


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

haha, I love the tiny little puppy that goes chasing after him at the beginning. He looks like he has so much personality! When he half rolled and you told him to get up it almost looked like he was going 'aw come on momma, just once?' when he came over and nodded at you xD so cute <3


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Oh, he has a ton of personality. It takes a while for him to settle down enough to focus on riding :lol:


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

What a goofball! What's with his canter? He just hops along with his hind end. Is that because of the snow? Looks like he's having fun.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

MyBoyPuck said:


> What a goofball! What's with his canter? He just hops along with his hind end. Is that because of the snow? Looks like he's having fun.


 I'm hoping it's just because of the snow....his back legs are kind of funkily conformed, which might be it. It's very smooth to ride though


----------



## amschrader87 (Oct 30, 2010)

> What's with his canter? He just hops along with his hind end. Is that because of the snow? Looks like he's having fun


It reminds me of my TB he does the same thing with his back legs when its a muddy, almost like he's being cautious. But when it's dry he goes normally


----------



## mistygirl (May 13, 2010)

very cute


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

that is a very good looking horse. looks like he has the personality to match too.


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

That looked awfully fun! The song sort of went with it, too. xD


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Lol thanks, I love finding songs to match horse videos


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

That was funny! I love the roll/buck/rear lol he just had to get that in there. What a goof ball. Very appropriate song, lol


----------

